# Durarock or Denshield for shower?



## mighty anvil

DensShield is an acrylic-coated glass-mat faced treated gypsum board. Durock is a fiberglass mesh reinforced cementitious backer board. One is essentially waterproofed gypsum, the other is essentially concrete. You can't do better than concrete in a wet area. Some installers prefer gypsum products because they are easier to install and will last long enough to satisfy everyone except those who plan to keep a house for a lifetime.

Seal the joints and use dry-set (unmodified) or latex-portland-cement mortar (thin-set)

Here is Durock:
http://www.usg.com:80/navigate.do?r...ts/prod_details/DUROCK_Brand_Cement_Board.htm

Here are some of the Tile Council of America's details:
http://www.bedrosians.com/tca4.htm

You can buy the Tile Council of America's Handbook For Ceramic Tile Installation 2004-2005 at:
http://bnibooks.com/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=950005&Category_Code=N

Thin-set mortars:
http://www.custombuildingproducts.com/ProductCatalog/SettingMaterials/DrySet/?user=arc&lang=en
http://www.custombuildingproducts.c.../LatexPortlandCementMortars/?user=arc&lang=en

I like to use American Olean's 4 1/4 x 4 1/4 matte white ceramic tile in a running bond pattern (staggered like bricks) because it is cheap, easy to maintain and beautiful.. Add accents if you like but keep the tile simple in a shower.


----------



## housedocs

Great response MA,


> Some installers prefer gypsum products because they are easier to install and will last long enough to satisfy everyone except those who plan to keep a house for a lifetime.


 That's my favorite part though. 

I totally agree, go with the durock and a nice simple pattern. Use a good modified thinset and you'll have a beautiful shower that will last a lifetime.


----------



## efisixpack

Wow! Thanks a lot for putting the time in to respond with such detail. I do plan to live there a long time and truely only want to do this once. It looks like I'll be picking up some durarock this week. Again, thans for the time and help.


----------



## billinak

*How about Hardiboard?*

I am just wrapping up tiling a shower. I used Hardiboard (from Lowe's or Home depot) underneath a white semi-gloss finish running bond with green glass accents. The hardiboard went up pretty easily, I recommend using a skillsaw to cut it though, as the scoring tools available broke after a short time. Cutting it gets REALLY dusty though, so do it outside. Other than that it went pretty smoothly. I think the semi-gloss tile will be easier to clean and reflects more light than the matte finish, but that's probably just personal preference. Good Luck!


----------



## mighty anvil

Hardiboard is a wood fiber and cement composite that works fine in a shower but it cannot be used in a steam shower where pure cement boards like Durock or the original Wonderboard must be used.

The matte tile I am describing is not flat, it just isn't as reflective as gloss. I believe some manufacturers might call it semi-gloss,


----------



## Bonus

"Cutting it gets REALLY dusty though,"
Yes it does, and you should protect yourself from it. Cement dust is NOT good for your lungs, wear a mask, preferably more than just a paper dust mask, one of the rubber face masks with the replaceable cartridges for dust.


----------



## kesac

*Hardiboard.*

I have had great luck with Hardiboard. I have never put up steam shower, but I have use it in tub surrounds and Have use the other Hardie products for exterior trim, fascias and other appropriate places. It keeps squirrels out too.
I think it they are all great products and have been using them for years.


----------



## mighty anvil

Hardie products will probably last for as many years as you need them to but when an installation like a shower calls for a cement based product and it is only a small quantity of material, with only a few cuts, why use a product that mixes wood fiber with the cement? There's certainly no advantage to it. And why mess with the dust?


----------



## 747

I'm going to ask mike finley what he likes...LOL


----------



## mindee

*durarock and stainless steel screws*

should stainless steel screws be used with durarock, in shower installation, or just regular drywall screws? Thank you


----------



## mighty anvil

You should use hot dipped roofing nails or corrosion resistant screws recommended or provided by the manufacturer of the board. Regular drywall screws are not acceptable.


----------



## dbs

I was told by my tile installer that he preferred the Denshield because it doesn't leak like the Durarock. The water that can leak, he said, has actually damaged the framing. 

I'm re-doing a standard shower, no steam. I had 'green board' in this shower that lasted about 10-15 years. I may not out live the Denshield but I want to do it right. Sounds like Durarock/Wonder board is the way to go. 

Any thoughts on the floor? I pulled tile off the plywood subfloor and as told I should put a subfloor layer over the original before re-installing tile. It was suggested to get a 1/4" exterior glued plywood. Any suggestions?


----------



## DJayhawk

This may be a silly question but here it goes:

When using Durarock do I need to tape off the seams? If I have to tape off the seams do I need to use a joint compound, and if so what type?

I was told by a guy at Home Depot to use the same Thinset I'll be using on the tile.

TIA for any help!


----------



## billinak

I tiled my shower a few months ago. I taped the seams with mesh tape, then just added a little extra thinset over the seams to fill them. No joint compound necessary.


----------



## Donedat

dbs said:


> I was told by my tile installer that he preferred the Denshield because it doesn't leak like the Durarock. The water that can leak, he said, has actually damaged the framing.
> 
> I'm re-doing a standard shower, no steam. I had 'green board' in this shower that lasted about 10-15 years. I may not out live the Denshield but I want to do it right. Sounds like Durarock/Wonder board is the way to go.
> 
> Any thoughts on the floor? I pulled tile off the plywood subfloor and as told I should put a subfloor layer over the original before re-installing tile. It was suggested to get a 1/4" exterior glued plywood. Any suggestions?


There are resin based sealing products you can use to seal your Durarock. Most are professional use only products though, but they are good.


----------



## troubleseeker

*New member*

Hello to all users. I am a professional remodeling contracter and have newly registered for both the pro and diy forums.Much interesting information being shared here by all.This will be an enjoyable site for me.


----------



## troubleseeker

I have used denshield for non wet applications, but always use durock for wet jobs. The best insurance is to use a barrier behind the durock for any possible moisture problems. I still like the old standby of 30lb. felt. Green board in a truly wet application like a shower is a disaster waiting to happen. I would never install a shower floor on plywood.
It needs a waterproof pan with a morter bed for the tile, or one of the new cast resin pans designed to have tile set to them.


----------



## sandy7284

hi all
i had a bathroom put in in the basement with a sump pump. this was several years ago. the contractor never finished the job. 

i am getting estimates now. 
the first contractor i spoke with tells me that the previous contractor did not put a shower pan in b4 putting in the concrete floor. how can i tell if this is correct. 

also he said the contractor incorrectly installed green board instead of durock or wonderboard and that he will have to take all down and start over. but he wants to only take down up to the soffit. how can that help? doesnt he have to go all the way to the ceiling?

also he says the contractor left wood in the floor which he will have to bust up the concrete to remove and then put in the shower pan and concrete over that. 

help


----------



## sandy7284

are there restrictions as far as weather when putting in a shower pan and tiling a shower


----------

